
An In-App Purchase Brain Dump - ivey
http://www.subfurther.com/blog/?p=856
======
wallflower
As an alternative, Portland-based Urban Airship now sells and hosts an In-App
Purchase infrastructure, in addition to Push Notification services.

<http://urbanairship.com>

[http://siliconflorist.com/2009/06/17/tap-tap-revenge-
urban-a...](http://siliconflorist.com/2009/06/17/tap-tap-revenge-urban-
airship-celebrates-launch-iphone-os-30-tapulous-deal/)

------
patio11
_A thought for you: how do you persist the “unlocked” state from one launch to
another? You could write a .plist, a database record, or other local file, but
that struck me as rather hackable by the pirate/jailbreak crowd._

The problem with this line of thinking is that _everything_ is rather hackable
by the pirate/jailbreak crowd, and that they do not pay money for your
software anyhow. Drop it in a file and spend the extra engineering resources
you just saved on something which will help you market the app.

------
EvilTrout
I'm surprised it took him so long to get it together (he recommends a month.)

I created an entire app in less than two days that has consumable in app
purchases. It has a RoR server component as well as the iPhone component and
supports the asynchronous callbacks and such. Maybe it was easier for me
because my background is in server side programming?

~~~
jonknee
It sounds like he hit a fair amount of trouble with subscriptions.

